

CNN Money on Bitcoin used in brick'n'mortal businesses - hippich
http://money.cnn.com/video/technology/2011/07/18/t_bitcoin_currency.cnnmoney/

======
nextparadigms
Once all the NFC phones arrive, and stores start adopting NFC payments, I
predict an explosion of Bitcoin payments in real stores. Right now it's still
too much of a hassle to pay with Bitcoin in a store I believe. NFC payments
should make it a piece of cake to do that in stores that want to accept
Bitcoin.

